# Got Mansplained



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

.....by my 15 year old son!

Bet you guys expected something different based on the title :laugh:

He was lecturing me on how men don't make multiple trips to bring groceries in a few other how men think tidbits.

I just found it amusing that my teenager was letting me know how men think. 

And here I thought I had you guys all figured out with food, sex, and beer.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> .....by my 15 year old son!
> 
> Bet you guys expected something different based on the title :laugh:
> 
> ...


My wife "womansplains" an awful lot. :rofl:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> My wife "womansplains" an awful lot. :rofl:


At least your wife is grown!

My 15 year old has everything all figured out.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> At least your wife is grown!
> 
> My 15 year old has everything all figured out.


It's amazing how much smarter you will get when he is 30!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Should have seen the look on my 8 year old daughters face when she was telling her stupid father how to tie her hair in a bun before dance class! 

Btw, two trips is for losers mom, sheesh!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, but, he was right.

* ducks *


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> At least your wife is grown!
> 
> My 15 year old has everything all figured out.



All 15 year olds are like that. It's not just "mansplaining", it's "everythingsplaining".

They all think their parents are clueless.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> .....by my 15 year old son!
> 
> Bet you guys expected something different based on the title :laugh:
> 
> ...


And he's wrong. It was my dad who always tried to tell me -- "make two trips! it will be faster in the long run." Of course, you can't 'splain anything to a teen!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> At least your wife is grown!
> 
> My 15 year old has everything all figured out.


Be gentle with him and whatever you do don’t be condescending.
(That’s when you speak down to someone).


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> It's amazing how much smarter you will get when he is 30!


One can only hope


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Should have seen the look on my 8 year old daughters face when she was telling her stupid father how to tie her hair in a bun before dance class!
> 
> Btw, two trips is for losers mom, sheesh!


Clearly today's modern bun is different from the antiquated bun of the stone age.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Wolfman1968 said:


> All 15 year olds are like that. It's not just "mansplaining", it's "everythingsplaining".
> 
> They all think their parents are clueless.


That's because things today are so much different then when we were kids 😂


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

to be fair, you got teensplained, not mansplained.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> At least your wife is grown!
> 
> My 15 year old has everything all figured out.


That was just the hormones flaring up. Wait until he gets that thin piece of laminated plastic in his wallet ie a drivers license. Then you will really find out what he "knows".


----------



## Parttimehippie (Dec 23, 2017)

Bless his little teenage heart. I also have a 15 year old and its amusing to listen to them talk about stuff they don't know anything about. But they'll get there. Give him a pat on the head and give him a cookie. Lol


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Parttimehippie said:


> Bless his little teenage heart. I also have a 15 year old and its amusing to listen to them talk about stuff they don't know anything about. But they'll get there. Give him a pat on the head and give him a cookie. Lol


I got him banana pudding last night. 

That always puts him in a good mood 🙂


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

WorkingWife said:


> And he's wrong. It was my dad who always tried to tell me -- "make two trips! it will be faster in the long run." Of course, you can't 'splain anything to a teen!


Actually your supposed to make multiple trips so that someone else can be putting the items away while your carrying all the bags in. That way you don't get blamed for putting stuff in the wrong location.

See, I got it all figured out LOL.


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

A man, and his father:

at 6: my dad knows EVERYTHING
at 12: there are things dad does not know
at 18: The old man knows nothing
at 30: hmmm...let me run this by dad and get his take on this
at 40: How would dad have handled this ?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Always Learning said:


> Actually your supposed to make multiple trips so that someone else can be putting the items away while your carrying all the bags in. That way you don't get blamed for putting stuff in the wrong location.
> 
> See, I got it all figured out LOL.


Better yet do what my mom always did- declare you "just have to go pee soooo bad" and leave everyone else to bring in the groceries.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> At least your wife is grown!
> 
> My 15 year old has everything all figured out.



Yep, 15 year olds think they know it all. I find it quite amusing actually.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> Better yet do what my mom always did- declare you "just have to go pee soooo bad" and leave everyone else to bring in the groceries.


I didn't realize I had married your mom. My ex did that with luggage after vacations, groceries after grocery shopping, Christmas presents etc. I truly do not believe she ever carried anything into the house in all the years we were married. I wonder if she just eats out of the trunk of her car now?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

OTOH I worked in a grocery store during high school as a bag boy. I could carry ten paper bags full of groceries out to a car without a cart. Of course we learned how to bag groceries properly. Now they just throw everything into plastic bags. I swear half the stuff I bought last time I was at the store was individually bagged.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ynot said:


> OTOH I worked in a grocery store during high school as a bag boy. I could carry ten paper bags full of groceries out to a car without a cart. Of course we learned how to bag groceries properly. Now they just throw everything into plastic bags. I swear half the stuff I bought last time I was at the store was individually bagged.


I was in Ireland a few months ago and I had to do some shopping.At the checkout the clerk asked me did I need a bag and then charged me seventy cents for it.
The Irish government brought in this rule a few years ago to cut down on waste and now other countries in Europe are following suit.
Seventy cents for a plastic bag though.....


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> I was in Ireland a few months ago and I had to do some shopping.At the checkout the clerk asked me did I need a bag and then charged me seventy cents for it.
> The Irish government brought in this rule a few years ago to cut down on waste and now other countries in Europe are following suit.
> Seventy cents for a plastic bag though.....


Yea that is a little steep. But I vividly remember my first day at the store. The manager took me to a register where the bags were. He explained exactly how much each bag cost and why it behooved me to use as few bags as possible. Then he taught me how to pack groceries to maximize space in each bag. Boxes on the outside. Cans in the bottom in the middle. Lighter stuff on top. We could fill full size paper grocery bags in the time it took the cashier to ring it up. We didn't have scanners. Every item had a price on it, either stamped with a stamper or a label from a label gun. When prices changed we had to use eradicator to remove the old price so we could reprice. When we stocked shelves, we would use a razor to cut open the box. Cans usually came 24 or 48 to a box, two layers deep. We could use our stampers to price the items, in less than 10 seconds. Pick up four cans at a time in each hand and rotate the stock on the shelf. We stocked on Friday night, so the sooner we got done, the sooner we were partying. We could unpack a whole truck, price it, and stock the product in less than two hours. Sorry for rambling and for the T/J. Just a memory I had.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, 15 year olds think they know it all. I find it quite amusing actually.


 I hate to break it to you guys but it doesn't stop in their teens. It just magnifies.
My daughter is 17. Honor society, straight As, great kid according to everyone but she definitely knows it all and if she doesn't she will say the most inane crap just to have a comeback, and apparently I'm the stupidest human being to ever draw a breath. I thought it would be getting better her senior year, I was sorely mistaken.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> ....And here I thought I had you guys all figured out with food, sex, and beer.


You did have us figured out...........for the most part, don't let your son confuse you.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I hate to break it to you guys but it doesn't stop in their teens. It just magnifies.
> My daughter is 17. Honor society, straight As, great kid according to everyone but she definitely knows it all and if she doesn't she will say the most inane crap just to have a comeback, and apparently I'm the stupidest human being to ever draw a breath. I thought it would be getting better her senior year, I was sorely mistaken.


Human nature. Children need to rebel to be able to leave the nest.



> When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years.
> - attributed by Reader's Digest, Sept. 1937. This quote has been attributed to Mark Twain, but until the attribution can be verified, the quote should not be regarded as authentic.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I hate to break it to you guys but it doesn't stop in their teens. It just magnifies.
> My daughter is 17. Honor society, straight As, great kid according to everyone but she definitely knows it all and if she doesn't she will say the most inane crap just to have a comeback, and apparently I'm the stupidest human being to ever draw a breath. I thought it would be getting better her senior year, I was sorely mistaken.


My son is a Senior and he will readily admit he doesn't know much, ask for advice, and overshare to get my take on things going on in his life. He's a boy though. My girls got snotty at about the time they learned to walk and didn't really knock it off until they were 20. The middle years were just varying degrees of drama, attitude, sass, and plots against me.


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

Boys aren't much better at 23 either. Sometimes talks and acts like he's still 15....and is ever the comedian! However....he has so much common sense it's unbelievable. Once...when he was about 6....he was done taking his bath and came into his bedroom to get ready for bed. He walks in and says...well mom, it finally happened. I said....what happened. He said...I finally got hair on my b****. I don't know how I kept a straight face. Ten minutes later I was on the phone to my mom in hysterics...😂😂


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

We are very complex


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Always Learning said:


> Actually your supposed to make multiple trips so that someone else can be putting the items away while your carrying all the bags in. *That way you don't get blamed for putting stuff in the wrong location*.
> 
> See, I got it all figured out LOL.


LOL, I knew from that comment you were male.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I was in Ireland a few months ago and I had to do some shopping.At the checkout the clerk asked me did I need a bag and then charged me seventy cents for it.
> 
> The Irish government brought in this rule a few years ago to cut down on waste and now other countries in Europe are following suit.
> 
> Seventy cents for a plastic bag though.....


Welcome to Canada. 5 cents per bag.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the most fun thread I have ever experienced on this site..........!!!!!! Love it


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> .....by my 15 year old son!
> 
> Bet you guys expected something different based on the title :laugh:
> 
> ...


Tee hee. I don't care as long as the groceries come in. I DO chuckle when this commitment to one trip results in having the pick up the ones he dropped.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

The single most attractive quality in humans is a sense of humor - full stop.

Glad you’ve retained yours. 




lifeistooshort said:


> .....by my 15 year old son!
> 
> Bet you guys expected something different based on the title :laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

MEM2020 said:


> The single most attractive quality in humans is a sense of humor - full stop.
> 
> Glad you’ve retained yours.


One has to have a sense of humor to be part of my nutter foo and retain any semblance of sanity :rofl:


----------

